# Teal Season Barrel Burners!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Teal season is rocking right along and holding strong. The groups cast & blasting are enjoying good boxes of fish as well while out on the bay. Our only remaining openings to teal hunt are closing weekend and with guides Fletcher & Kevin. 
They both currently have Sat & Sun open with lodging the night before. October fishing dates continue to book along with Nov, Dec & Jan duck, crane and goose hunts. If you want to hunt with us this season, you need to get you group rounded up and get ahold of our office to lock your trip down.

*Office: 979-476-5858
Email: [email protected]*


----------

